# spain police certificate



## pipike (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, 

Can anyone help me? 
I need a police certificate from Spain (Certificado de Antecedentes Penales ) but I live in Australia. Anyone know how to get one that does not require me to travel to Spain. 
I learnt that through my embassy it could work but they did not hear of such request ( i am not sure why they exist). Is it possible to fill a form send it by post ect?

Please help, 

Thanks 
Pipi


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

pipike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> I need a police certificate from Spain (Certificado de Antecedentes Penales ) but I live in Australia. Anyone know how to get one that does not require me to travel to Spain.
> ...


I found this at the foreign affairs and cooperation ministry webpage

Antecedentes Penales
Este certificado puede solicitarse personalmente en España o, por Representante (solamente apta para ciudadanos españoles). En este último caso, el interesado deberá presentarse en esta Sección Consular, aportando el DNI o Pasaporte y cumplimentar la solicitud y el escrito de delegación a su representante para efectuar la gestión de esta Certificación ante el Registro Central de Penados y Rebeldes en Madrid o, en su caso, ante cualquier Gerencia Territorial del Ministerio de Justicia en el territorio español.
En el caso de que el interesado no disponga de ningún familiar o allegado en España, y desee nombrar a un representante legal para que solicite dicho certificado en su nombre, podrá contactar al Ilustre Colegio Oficial de Gestores Administrativos de Madrid.

The link is below. There is important info there. If I were you I would print this webpage out then go to the Spanish consulate in Melbourne and work this out.

Certificados

Good luck


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Good grief!*

I am just discussing with my husband the possibility that the consulate might not have heard of someone in Australia wanting to know if they have to return to Spain to get a police certificate. Our conclusion? Zero per cent!


----------

